# What Sequels are better then Part 1's???



## Kuya (Jan 3, 2008)

Bcuz most of the time Part 1's are better then the sequels.
So juss curious what sequels you think surpass the Part 1's?


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 3, 2008)

Godfather part II, Empire Strikes Back, and I know there are others...I just can't think of them right now.


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 3, 2008)

Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Wesley (Jan 3, 2008)

The Mummy Returns.  That was a great, highpaced flick, with an all round enjoyable cast of characters.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 3, 2008)

Spiderman II
Aliens
Superman II


----------



## Zapdos (Jan 3, 2008)

X-men 2 and 3
Spiderman 3
Empire Strikes back
Revenge of the Sith was better then episode I or II but still cant compare to the original.
Too many to list really.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 3, 2008)

Spider-Man 2
Rush Hour 2


----------



## Amuro (Jan 3, 2008)

^ Wtf at x-men 3 XD

Bourne Identity, AVP2, Rush Hour 2, Lethal Weapon 2, The Temple Of Doom, Batman Begins(Sequel of sorts), LOTR Two Towers, X-men 2 and Spiderman 2.

There's probably more but that's all that comes to mind.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2008)

^Bourne Identity was the first film; I think you mean Supremacy, or Ultimatum.

And yes, there are a few films out there.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 3, 2008)

oh, i forgot about Spiderman II


----------



## Amuro (Jan 3, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> ^Bourne Identity was the first film; I think you mean Supremacy, or Ultimatum.
> 
> And yes, there are a few films out there.



Good catch, i always get the titles mixed up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 3, 2008)

Spiderman II and Two Towers are only ones I can think of. Spiderman 2 was easily the best of the series and Fellowship was so bloody slow, two towers had fucking Helms Deep


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 3, 2008)

Aliens - of this there is no doubt. 

Superman II - was much more enjoyable than the first.

Empire Strikes Back / Return Of The Jedi - Haven't actually seen any of the Star Wars movies, but I guess everyone just 'knows' this. 

I can't think of any other sure ones right now. Terminator 2 and Godfather Pt. II are both worthy candidates, but personally I thought the first ones were very marginally better.


----------



## Muse (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree that Spiderman 2 was better than the first.  Also I think National Treasure 2 was better than 1.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 3, 2008)

Empire Strikes Back
Spiderman 3


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 3, 2008)

Aliens
Spiderman II
Alien vs Predator: Requiem


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 3, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I agree that Spiderman 2 was better than the first.  Also I think National Treasure 2 was better than 1.



Oh yeah, I can't believe I forgot about that movie.  And I just saw it a week ago.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 3, 2008)

The Godfather Part 2 is better than the first, although mainly for the Robert DeNiro sections.

At World's End is better than the first (to me).

Rush Hour 3 is better than the first, in my opinion.

The Dark Knight will be better than Batman Begins, that's obvious already. Of course, I haven't seen the film. Just the trailer and Prologue.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Joker said:


> At World's End is better than the first (to me).
> 
> Rush Hour 3 is better than the first, in my opinion.
> 
> The Dark Knight will be better than Batman Begins, that's obvious already. Of course, I haven't seen the film. Just the trailer and Prologue.



The first PotC will always be the best one imo.

Rush Hour 3 was crap imo.

Not sure about Dark Knight being better than Batman Begins when it hasn't come out yet, but it does look it'll be better than its predecessor and as long as Bale uses a better Batman 'voice' I'll be happy.


----------



## cloud23 (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Lord of the Rings are better than the first
Pirates of the Carribean At World's End i think is better than the first 2


----------



## The Joker (Jan 3, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> The first PotC will always be the best one imo.
> 
> Rush Hour 3 was crap imo.
> 
> Not sure about Dark Knight being better than Batman Begins when it hasn't come out yet, but it does look it'll be better than its predecessor and as long as Bale uses a better Batman 'voice' I'll be happy.



Fair enough. We all have our different opinions. o_O


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 3, 2008)

Terminator 2
Bourne Supremacy/Ultimatum
Two Towers and Return of The King
X-Men 2 (3rd one sucked)

I could probably think of more, but I don't want to


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 3, 2008)

Terminator 2
Superman 2
Batman Returns
Empire Strikes Back
Back to the Future 2
The Mummy Returns
Bad Boys 2
Spider-Man 2


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2008)

Godfather Part II
LoTR: Return of the King
Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan (man that pwned the original)
Rocky III and IV
The Matrix: Reloaded
Terminator 2


----------



## Cirus (Jan 4, 2008)

Back to the Future Part 2 and 3
LotR 2 and 3


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

The Empire Strikes Back
Godfather Part II
Spiderman 2


----------



## Jotun (Jan 4, 2008)

LotR 2
Terminator 2
AVP 2
Aliens
Temple of Doom
Die Hard 2
Rush Hour 2
Jackie Chan, Drunken Fist (Forget the name, the sequel)
Godfather 2, flashbacks were epic
28 Weeks later
Spiderman 2
Star Trek 2
Meet the Parents: Meet the Fockers


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

The Lord of the Rings Part 2 and 3
Kill Bill Vol.2
The Godfather Part 2


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 4, 2008)

The Joker said:


> The Godfather Part 2 is better than the first, although mainly for the Robert DeNiro sections.



I dug those scenes too, but I mainly thought it was better because Al Pacino was a friggin beast in this movie, he was so evil.



> Back to the Future Part 2 and 3



I disagree, I think the movie really turned into commercial fluff in these two films, especially because of their close proximity in the filmmaking process.  I felt part one was coherent and it really had consequences for the future and it really dealt with the issue of time better than it did in the other two sequels.  The last two were certainly entertaining though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Rush hour 2 was better than one. In my opinion, toy story 2 was also better than the first one.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

Godfather II, Spider-man 2, Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn I checked through the thread before posting...I have nothing original to offer.

-Bourne Supremacy
-Godfather Part II
-The Empire Strikes Back
-Blade 2
-It's not out yet, but Hellboy 2 is bound to be better than that first crappy film


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 4, 2008)

*Terminator 2* - The underlying themes were portrayed a lot better and Arnold Schwarzenegger's acting had improved. 

*Rush Hour 2* - The comedic scenes were much funnier and Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker knew each other better as actors, which benefited the sequel.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 5, 2008)

POTC 2, Shrek 2, Aliens, Terminator 2 (and etc.)

Matrix Reloaded would be better than the 1st one if it weren't for the pointless conversations =/


----------



## Noah (Jan 5, 2008)

Ahem.

Terminator 2
Toy Story 2
Back to the Future 2
Godfather Pt. II
Rocky IV (if only for the camp factor, otherwise none of them beat the original)
X-Men 2
Spider-Man 2
Ghostbuster 2 (or is it?! I honestly don't know)
Rush Hour 2
Bourne Ultimatum (and possibly Supremacy)
Aliens
AvP: Requiem (haven't actually seen it, but there's no way it can be worse)
Superman II
Empire Strikes Back
The Two Towers (RotK might be better, but I haven't decided)
Police Academy 2 (yeah, I went there)
Every Harry Potter movie after the first two is better than the first.

Damn....there's at least a couple more, but I can't think of them right now.

EDIT: 
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer (it's 1000x better than the first and still sucks shit)


----------



## Hope (Jan 6, 2008)

Shrek 2.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 6, 2008)

Terminator 2
Spiderman 2
The Mummy Returns
Shanghai Knights
Rush Hour 2
Aliens
Underworld: Evolution
AvP2
LOTR trilogy(ROTK is the only film I can remember that is both the last film and the best of the trilogy)


----------



## illyana (Jan 6, 2008)

The Mummy Returns.
Rush Hour 2.
Meet The Fockers.
The Lion king 2; Simba's pride


----------



## Slips (Jan 6, 2008)

Two towers kicked the living shite out of the first lotr


----------



## Regner (Jan 6, 2008)

*Blade 2*

*Karate Kid Part II*


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Terminator 2
> Toy Story 2
> ...



Ghostbusters 1 was far better then the sequel.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 6, 2008)

Rush Hour 2, Return of the Jedi, Spiderman 2, Lol American Pie 2.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 9, 2008)

Empire Strikes Back and Rush Hour 2 were better IMO.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 9, 2008)

ocean 12 was pretty cool, I didn't like 13 though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2008)

return of the jedi, return of the king, terminator 2, christmas vacation, army of darkness (i think this one counts), xmen 2, retro puppetmaster


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 10, 2008)

Starship troopers 2


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 10, 2008)

The one that popped in my head was 
T-2 Judgement Day was better that The Terminator


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 10, 2008)

Empire Strikes back
God of Gamblers II
Royal Tramp 2
X2
Toy Story 2


----------



## Pein (Mar 10, 2008)

Mad max was way better then road warrior


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 10, 2008)

spiderman 2


----------



## Heran (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, everyone has mentioned the sequels I can think of, so...

*hmmm*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not MK Annihilation?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2008)

this is going to sound really lame but cinderella 3 was much better imo than the first one


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2008)

Pein said:


> Mad max was way better then road warrior



Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Snow (Mar 12, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets > Sorcerer's Stone.

Actually, Chamber of Secrets has been the best one of them all so far.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 12, 2008)

Aliens       ftw


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 12, 2008)

Superman 2
Pirates of the Caribbean: At worlds End
Rush hour 2


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone said Terminator 2?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 13, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> Has anyone said Terminator 2?



nope                  .


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 13, 2008)

blade 2 was fucking win, beat the hell out of the first. trinity was a big let down


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 13, 2008)

lol at spiderman 3 and xmen 3.... hahahahahahahaha

anyways, terminator 2 is the one that jumps out at me the most. 

ummmm, other than that, the rest are arguable


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 13, 2008)

lord of the rings
spiderman 3
pirates of the caribean
mummy returns
rush hour 2, three wasnt bad either, except the fact that there's no plot
2 fast 2 furious
terminator 2


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2010)

Godfather 2, The Dark Knight, Terminator 2, The empire Strikes Back


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

A bunch of Godzilla movies.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 3, 2010)

Judgment Day is the only thing is heads and shoulders better than the first at least for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Did you watch the original Godzilla?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2010)

What was wrong with it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you watch the original Godzilla?



The black and white one? I thought that was the best one.


----------



## mow (Aug 3, 2010)

Ones I don't think I've seen mentioned:

Desperado 
Rocky Balboa)
For a Few Dollars More (and The Good, the Bad and the Ugly)
Infernal Affairs II
Die Hard With a Vengeance 
Manon Des Sources
Before Sunset
Dirty Harry: Magnum Force


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Def Rush Hour 2.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2010)

Nearly all, most people just say they prefer part I because of nostalgia.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2010)

X Men 2
Spiderman 2
The Dark Knight
The Bourne Supremacy
Bad Boys 2
The list goes on and on


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2010)

> Nearly all, most people just say they prefer part I because of nostalgia.


Mider T prefers Disney Direct to DVD movies


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2010)

oh and Ghost in The Shell: Innocence.


----------

